# Need Network Drivers for IBM



## rattyr (Aug 25, 2008)

I just did a clean install of Windows XP Pro Corporate edition on my IBM Thinkpad T42. Now I can't connect to the internet and it appears that I'm missing my network drivers. In "Device Manager," there are question marks next to "Other Devices" and everything under that heading. 

Device Details are as follows:

Ethernet Controller: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_101E&SUBSYS_05491014&REV_03\4&39A85202&0&08F0

Multimedia Audio Controller: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05371014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD

Network Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUSBSYS_27118086&REV_05\4&39A85202&0&10F0

PCI Modem:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUSBSYS_05591014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FE

Unknown Device:
ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E50&SUBSYS_05501014&REV_00\4&1BFA44D4&0&0008

Not sure what to do now as I'm not a computer genius. If I can get downloads for these drivers, is it okay for me to install myself? I talked to someone at AT&T who said this was a very sensitive thing to install and I should take it to a pro.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you need to install the Chipset drivers, which should clear most of those up.
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s.../downloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&validate=true

Once you've done that and restarted, then download and install the others; restarting after each driver installation.


----------

